# Deerburgers on my “Q”



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2020)

*Deerburgers on my “Q”*



Pretty nice weather, so I’ll use my Grill or Smoker whenever I feel up to it.

So we got our usual Deerburger Mixture into Patties, and I took them (6) out to my Weber “Q”.
Flipped them a few times, until they were almost done.
Then I put some Cheese on the first 2 I’d be eating, and waited for it to melt.
Then I brought them in to the Kitchen.

I mixed it up for the first 2 Burgers, by putting both Ketchup & Mustard on one (MacDonald’s Style), and some of Jeff’s BBQ Sauce on the other one.
Then I threw some Bread & Butter Pickle Chips on the plate too.

Then the second night I fried up some of my Home Cured Bacon. 
Then Nuked a couple of leftover Burgers, put some Ketchup & Mustard on & Cheese.
Then topped them off with the Bear Bacon.

Oh Yeah—They were Great !!

That’s it—Mrs Bear ate the other 2 (One each night).


Thanks for stopping in!

Bear


Six Deerburgers on My "Q":







Closer Look:






Getting There!






Cheese on 2 for The Bear:






Fresh off the Grill:






One with Ketchup & Mustard, and one with Jeff's BBQ Sauce:






Bear's first Night's Supper:






Some of Bear's TQ cured Bacon:






These guys need some Burgers to lay on:






Two more Cheese-Deerburgers:






2nd Night's Supper:






Almost forgot the look inside:


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks delicious bear


----------



## creek bottom (Jul 2, 2020)

Fantastic Bear! Nothing beats a good burger!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 2, 2020)

Your deer burgers threads always has me clicking on it, cause I know they are that good.  
Looks great.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks great ! Not much shrink on those ,,, I like it . I do the mustard / ketchup mix some times . Nice change up . More good meals at your table . 
Pickles . 
Next time you shop , look for Nathans sweet horseradish chips . 
Pretty good .


----------



## gary s (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks Great my Friend only things I see Missing is Onions and Me !!

Gary


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 2, 2020)

Outstanding Bear!  I'm getting dangerously low on venison, but did just get alerted I drew for a tag this year back home.  So at least there is more in sight.

Do you do straight venison?

I mix some with ground up bacon and those make some great burgers.  Can't remember now if it's 80/20 or 70/30 though.


----------



## xray (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks great Bear, hard to beat a good burger on the grill.

Like!


----------



## normanaj (Jul 2, 2020)

Another awesome looking meal Bear!


----------



## normanaj (Jul 2, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Next time you shop , look for Nathans sweet horseradish chips .


They are awesome!So glad our local Market Basket carries all the Nathan's varieties.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 2, 2020)

Looking good as usual John! How many packs of those deer burgers you got stashed away man lol I don't think I have ever seen you cook a 100% beef burger. Jealous!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 2, 2020)

Great looking burgers. Glad to see you are getting back outside some.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice looking burgers. Just got done mixing up 40# to use as burgers or hotdishes. So much better than store bought burger in my mind.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 2, 2020)

Man those all look great! I really like the second night with the bacon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious bear



Thank You Jake!!
I love these Deerbugers with my mix.



creek bottom said:


> Fantastic Bear! Nothing beats a good burger!



Thank You Joe!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks wonderful John.  I bet that venison with 25% beef and 25% pork added comes out just as flavor packed as could be, like the bacon and cheese too, big Like! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 2, 2020)

Good looking burgers! And bacon,  can't forget the bacon! That's all we eat too is venison,  and dang glad we have alot in the freezer with the price on burger 

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 2, 2020)

They look great bear,


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 2, 2020)

A Bear cooking deer? Nature has come full circle I believe   Beautfilu job as usual Bear and some nice looking burgers for sure!!

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Your deer burgers threads always has me clicking on it, cause I know they are that good.
> Looks great.



Thank You Adam!!
I don't know how long I can keep it up, with that Chronic Wasting Disease getting closer.
I might have to go to a Beef/Pork Mix soon. We'll see.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Looks great ! Not much shrink on those ,,, I like it . I do the mustard / ketchup mix some times . Nice change up . More good meals at your table .
> Pickles .
> Next time you shop , look for Nathans sweet horseradish chips .
> Pretty good .



Thank You Rich!!
I never saw those around here, but I'll tell Mrs Bear to watch for them.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Great my Friend only things I see Missing is Onions and Me !!
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
I didn't have any onions in stock.
However when you get here, you can bring some with you, but please Fry the stink off of them first.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Outstanding Bear!  I'm getting dangerously low on venison, but did just get alerted I drew for a tag this year back home.  So at least there is more in sight.
> 
> Do you do straight venison?
> 
> I mix some with ground up bacon and those make some great burgers.  Can't remember now if it's 80/20 or 70/30 though.




Thank You!!
We don't have a Drawing in PA. There are plenty of Deer & Public Hunting Grounds in PA.
No--Nobody here likes straight Venison Burgers.
Mine is 50% Venison, 25% Pork, and 25% Beef.
Been using that Mix for may years.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 2, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> We don't have a Drawing in PA. There are plenty of Deer & Public Hunting Grounds in PA.
> No--Nobody here likes straight Venison Burgers.
> Mine is 50% Venison, 25% Pork, and 25% Beef.
> ...



I'm out of state now so the drawing is limited for non-residents.  Worst case, I don't draw, and then just go play guide and add commentary to my dad's hunt haha.

That blend sounds pretty good too!  I usually cut it in tough times, but if the freezer is full, full on venison it is!

I have a package thawing out now due to your post.  It spoke to me and it said "Make Venison Burgers!"


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks great Bear, hard to beat a good burger on the grill.
> 
> Like!



Thank You Joe!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



normanaj said:


> Another awesome looking meal Bear!



Thank You Norm!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## edward36 (Jul 3, 2020)

F$#k me , this looks good!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looking good as usual John! How many packs of those deer burgers you got stashed away man lol I don't think I have ever seen you cook a 100% beef burger. Jealous!




Thank You John!!
I can't remember when I used straight Ground Beef last.
But like I said, I don't know how much longer I can do this with the "CWD" spreading through the Deer population these last few years. Just a matter of time until it gets to our area.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking burgers. Glad to see you are getting back outside some.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
And For the Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 3, 2020)

You had me at deerburger!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Nice looking burgers. Just got done mixing up 40# to use as burgers or hotdishes. So much better than store bought burger in my mind.




Thank You Rider!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Man those all look great! I really like the second night with the bacon!




Thank You Travis!!
Yeah, I don't add Bacon often enough!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks wonderful John.  I bet that venison with 25% beef and 25% pork added comes out just as flavor packed as could be, like the bacon and cheese too, big Like! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
And for the Like.

Bear




Brokenhandle said:


> Good looking burgers! And bacon,  can't forget the bacon! That's all we eat too is venison,  and dang glad we have alot in the freezer with the price on burger
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
Yeah, I wish this "CWD" would just go away!!
I haven't even priced Ground Beef lately.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> They look great bear,




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> A Bear cooking deer? Nature has come full circle I believe   Beautfilu job as usual Bear and some nice looking burgers for sure!!
> 
> Robert




Thank You Robert!!
Those are low-life Bears that eat their Deer without cooking!!
And Thanks for the like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> I'm out of state now so the drawing is limited for non-residents.  Worst case, I don't draw, and then just go play guide and add commentary to my dad's hunt haha.
> 
> That blend sounds pretty good too!  I usually cut it in tough times, but if the freezer is full, full on venison it is!
> 
> I have a package thawing out now due to your post.  It spoke to me and it said "Make Venison Burgers!"




I hate that, when they start yapping----First the Deerburger, then the Chicken Thighs, then the Prime Rib will start mouthing off, causing the others to start shaking. I gotta grab something & close the door of my Chest Freezer, so I don't have to hear them fighting. I don't know if they shut up, or if I just can't hear them when the door's closed.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> You had me at deerburger!




Thank You JL !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2020)

kruizer
---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2020)

sandyut
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 5, 2020)

Very nice! That is the way I like them with the blend you use. And with bacon? How can you go wrong? Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Very nice! That is the way I like them with the blend you use. And with bacon? How can you go wrong? Like!




Thank You Steve!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2020)

edward36
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

